# Recurrence



## dburke16 (Jul 19, 2010)

I had surgery to remove total thyroid back in Oct 2007 due to Papillary Cancer. Had the radioactive iodine 3 months after surgery. Have been going back to doctor every 6 months for ultrasound and blood work. In April I went back and they told me my tsh levels were good but I have some nodules growing back. Told me that I am going back in August for another ultrasound and bloodwork to see if nodules continue to grow. What does this mean? I have no thyroid so where would the nodules be growing? Has this happened to anyone else - my doctor told me this sometimes happens and they do another neck dissection, chemo or radiation - I thought I had put this behind me and I am frustrated


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dburke16 said:


> I had surgery to remove total thyroid back in Oct 2007 due to Papillary Cancer. Had the radioactive iodine 3 months after surgery. Have been going back to doctor every 6 months for ultrasound and blood work. In April I went back and they told me my tsh levels were good but I have some nodules growing back. Told me that I am going back in August for another ultrasound and bloodwork to see if nodules continue to grow. What does this mean? I have no thyroid so where would the nodules be growing? Has this happened to anyone else - my doctor told me this sometimes happens and they do another neck dissection, chemo or radiation - I thought I had put this behind me and I am frustrated


If there is any tissue left behind, the thyroid does grow back. Apparently, more RAI would have been a good idea.

I am not a doc but methinks that they should have done a radioactive uptake to make sure all the thyroid tissue was ablated and zapped.

Feeling bad for you but the good news is that they "see it!" You see? This way you will be taken care of. That part is very very important.

We are here for you at all times and I am so sorry for this.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello:
Welcome to the forum! I also was surprised to find that my 20 year old daughter who had RAI treatment for Grave's disease 3 years ago now has significant thyroid tissue remaining according to a recent ultrasound. My daughter is getting psychiatric treatment right now for depression and an eating disorder, but when she is discharged she will be able to find out more about the status of her Grave's, remaining thyroid, and possible Hashimoto's. I hope you are able to get all of the answers to your quesitons when you see your doctor next month.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

dburke16 said:


> I had surgery to remove total thyroid back in Oct 2007 due to Papillary Cancer. Had the radioactive iodine 3 months after surgery. Have been going back to doctor every 6 months for ultrasound and blood work. In April I went back and they told me my tsh levels were good but I have some nodules growing back. Told me that I am going back in August for another ultrasound and bloodwork to see if nodules continue to grow. What does this mean? I have no thyroid so where would the nodules be growing? Has this happened to anyone else - my doctor told me this sometimes happens and they do another neck dissection, chemo or radiation - I thought I had put this behind me and I am frustrated


Welcome.

Sorry to hear you have to go through another round - it stinks!

I would ask if the nodules are on or near the lymph glands.

They have to leave some thyroid tissue on the vocal cords and it can grow, unfortunately.

I seriously feel for you {{hugs}}


----------



## dburke16 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you for the opinions and the hugs  I will let you know how I make out - I did have a full body scan after the radioactive iodine and back then they said all looked good -Ugg


----------

